# I need Help



## lubbocksmoker (May 9, 2013)

Moderator if this is the wrong place to post, if so please move to approiate forum.

Hi my name is Brad Maisel. We took our daughter to the ER  on April 8th, for what we thought was a migraine and turned out to be a tumor the size of tennis ball at the back of her brain and on the top of her spine. During our 2 1/2 week  stay in the hospital for emergancy brain surgery, my wife lost her job. She had recently started her job and had only been there for about 3 months. My wife was the bread winner. I am employed but don't make enough to cover even the house payment.

I am working with the mortgage company to see if I can defer some payments. My daughter must go thru 6 - 12 months of chemo and radiation. But bills must still get paid. That is a reason I am posting here.

Would you be able to make a donation? I am not a scammer or con artist, I am simply a dad trying to keep the house together. I have included our facebook page and our online fundraising page.

I know that people always ask for donations, but honestly I am desperate. Because my wife is unemployed right now she is taking my daughter for treatments everday. Treatments last for 4 - 5 hours Monday thru Friday. I have already gone thru our savings and it has only been a month since this has started.

If you need to verify any information before donating I completely understand and encourage it. Prayers are always needed and donations are always welcomed.

Thank You for time and consideration

Brad Maisel

[email protected]
https://www.facebook.com/shyla.maisel
http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/avery-s-special-gift/54850
or any donations can be made at  any Prosperity Bank here in Lubbock in an account under Brad & Shyla Maisel for Avery


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 11, 2013)

Brad im praying for your family and I hope that your family comes thru this event stronger than when you started.


----------



## lubbocksmoker (May 12, 2013)

Thank You for the prayers. We are learning to deal with the situation that is going on. I have already planned a big rib party for when we are done with the treatments. And don't worry I will be including a few BQ-View with that.

Thank You

Brad


----------



## pops6927 (May 13, 2013)

I know your distress, we've been there with 5 strokes (me) and 2 major cancers (wife).  I was determined to fight it and not succumb to bankrupcy, so I worked 4 or 5 jobs for 15 years until every single bill was paid in full.  But, I had to make compromises with creditors to do so.  I'd call up all my credit card companies and any direct creditors and play "Let's Make A Deal".. asking to speak to a higher up and another higher up until I found someone who could make a deal.  I'd ask for dropping interest charges and a minimum payment/month, usually $10.  Same way with medical bills.  If the right price, I'd guarantee payment every 30 days.  I'd make out 12 checks every month and pay on them; sometimes less (like $2.00), sometimes more (like $15/$20).  Then, on my day off closest to Christmas, I'd call them all up and do "LMAD" again for the following year, and renegotiate.  Everybody has a softer heart at Christmas!  Plus, I'd had a history of making payments every 30 days so they could trust what we'd agreed to.  The big thing is make that payment every 30 days!  As long as you pay something, anything, consistently, they can not touch you.  Answer them, stay in touch, write down everything you discuss or record the conversations and keep an accurate record of names, dates, times.  That is the secret.  As long as you pay something on your account every 30 days they cannot force you to pay it off on demand.  I personally paid off over $156,000 in outstanding bills after insurance in 15 years, but paid it all in full and never went bankrupt.  Now, however, I'm totally disabled.


----------



## lubbocksmoker (May 15, 2013)

[color= rgb(55,64,78)]Avery had a rough day. vomiting and hassels. Mom and I noticed a bald spot the size of a penny on the side of her head. I have been preparing for this, but I don't really think any parent can be ready for something like this. It breaks our hearts and spirit sometimes to see Avery go thru this. But she pushes on. SO must we.[/color]

[color= rgb(55,64,78)]I have to beileve that there is a greater purpose for Avery, that this wi[/color][color= rgb(55,64,78)]ll change her, into something I can't comprehend right now. But sometime, down this rocky road, she will be greater for it. Avery is bright, smart, witty and her faith is unbreakable that is who she is.

I have seen Avery move most adults and her peers to the cross and to tears with her faith. We could all take note and know that in our hearts, one day, Avery will be unstoppable. Avery, I know that GOD is leading us, but sometimes I wavier, thank you for showing me.

Frog - Mom and Dad love you

Psalms 71:20-21  

"You who have made me see many troubles and calamities will revive me again; from the depths of the earth you will bring me up again. You will increase my greatness and comfort me again."[/color]


----------



## cwalk (May 15, 2013)

I work at the arkansas childrens hospital and see what you guys are goin thru with patients everyday. Just remeber its only à test of your faith. Never lose faith no matter what and you and your family are in my deepest prayers. May God bless you and your family


----------



## lubbocksmoker (May 15, 2013)

Thank You so much Cwalk, it definitely is a big test of faith, we hold the torch everyday for our daughter and know that we will finish this race one day

Thanks Brad


----------

